# PR visa never evidenced



## burty (Jul 14, 2015)

hi guys, been a permanent resident for 10 years and never left for a trip overseas. Recently had to renew my UK passport and it looks like i never got my passport visa evidenced in 2007. I need to find out what to do regarding getting a visa to travel overseas but obviously i do not have a visa number so cannot fill in the online application to correct this etc and get a visa to go overseas. My sub class was an 857 regional sponsored visa which no longer exists evidently. Tried ringing the immigration place but they dont answer ever-any advice-am I best served by going to their offices etc


----------

